# Fergy Gray 30 4 cylinder diesel, oil filter.



## william price (May 19, 2019)

Hi, Started a oil change last year. now wanting to get tractor runing, find I have lost the oil filter housing and retaining bolt, can you fit a modern filter cartridge, is their a conversion kit available,or can anyone direct me to a spare? Best Regards William.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The kit you need is part #837110M91, available from a Massey Ferguson dealer. The can and bolt are also available from the same dealer, but the spin on conversion eliminates both a mess and the tendency for the filter housing to leak.


----------



## william price (May 19, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> The kit you need is part #837110M91, available from a Massey Ferguson dealer. The can and bolt are also available from the same dealer, but the spin on conversion eliminates both a mess and the tendency for the filter housing to leak.


You beut. thank you.


----------



## william price (May 19, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> The kit you need is part #837110M91, available from a Massey Ferguson dealer. The can and bolt are also available from the same dealer, but the spin on conversion eliminates both a mess and the tendency for the filter housing to leak.


----------



## william price (May 19, 2019)

You beut, thank you.


----------



## william price (May 19, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> The kit you need is part #837110M91, available from a Massey Ferguson dealer. The can and bolt are also available from the same dealer, but the spin on conversion eliminates both a mess and the tendency for the filter housing to leak.


Hi Mr. Wells, Will this conversion fit my M/F 35 4 cylinder diesel? best regards Wm. John Price


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The only MF 35 diesels I am familiar with are the three cylinder 152 cu in Perkins. But I do know the aftermarket has oil filter conversions for those engines. Do a search on the net and you will find some conversions for that engine.


----------

